# premium



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

could anyone let me know the bottom bracket thread on my scandium merckx premium that has the easton made in usa sticker on it?


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

It's Italian threaded.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

thanx dbh:thumbsup:


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

*weight limit?*

is there a rider weight limit on the full scandium premiums?
thanx:thumbsup:


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

thought a pic wouldn't go astray. . . . . . nos at just on half australian retail, bingo. 10 speed chorus, carbon san marco concor.


----------

